# Top Secret Boilies



## hiasih (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir die Top Secret Boilies Pfirsich / Birdfood kaufen und wollte mal wissen ob  sie jemand empfelen kann?

mfg
hiasih


----------



## Patrick83 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin!
Also eigentlich fängt man ganz gut mit top Secret produkten,obwohl andere was anderes sagen...!!
Die gehn schon klar,musst du halt aus probieren,das ist genau so wie bei kunstköder mal so mal so!!!!

Viel erfolg


----------



## fish-4-fun (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Meines Erachtens nach sind die TS-Produkte im Karpfenbereich großer Mist. Ich habe in der letzten Zeit sehr gut mit den Cyberboilies von Quantum gefangen. Teste die doch mal, die können was.:vik:


----------



## goldfisch2201 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



fish-4-fun schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens nach sind die TS-Produkte im Karpfenbereich großer Mist. Ich habe in der letzten Zeit sehr gut mit den Cyberboilies von Quantum gefangen. Teste die doch mal, die können was.:vik:


 Dem muß ich leider zustimmen.
TS-Boilies fangen nur beim ersten mal aber dann bleibste Schneider.Gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus da fängste besser.
Habe die Erfahrung auch machen müssen.
Petri Goldfisch


----------



## Patrick83 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin!
Dazu muss ich sagen,das ich kein Kaprfen "Profi" bin,bin eigentlich Raubfisch fixiert...!

Habe mich aber auch nochmal schlau gemacht,TS soll echt ober Mist sein!!
Ich werde das in nächster Zeit mal mit anderen probieren!!!
Hat da jemand von euch Tipp`s????
MFG Patrick


----------



## flasha (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Dazu muss ich sagen,das ich kein Kaprfen "Profi" bin,bin eigentlich Raubfisch fixiert...!
> 
> Habe mich aber auch nochmal schlau gemacht,TS soll echt ober Mist sein!!
> ...



Vielleicht solltest das mal selber testen?!


----------



## Patrick83 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ts habe ich schon einige Geschmacksrichtungen gehabt!!!
Lief mittel mässig,mit Mais/Made am Haar habe ich besser gefangen!!!!
Und deswegen probiere ich jetzt auch demnächst andere Hersteller!!!!
Und deshalb wollte ich mal wissen,was "ihr" so empfehlt!!!!


----------



## Karpfencrack (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

succesfull baits sind um längen besser undkosten ca. gleich viel


----------



## Patrick83 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Die von "Dragon" sollen auch ganz gut sein!


----------



## Puddy (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Am bessten machst du dir deine boilies selber :m:m


----------



## Patrick83 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hatte mir auch schon ein Kumpel empfohlen


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

also ich hab früher auch mit top secret boilies geangelt und dabei auch meinen personal best ans ufer befördert auf squid/octopus......ich würde nicht sagen es ist mist nur weil ihr nicht damit gefangen habt.......schon mal darüber nachgedacht ob es an euren montagen allgemein,die längen der montagen und der anbietung des köders liegt.....es zählen einige faktoren beim angeln und nicht nur ne "gekochte murmel"von irgendwelchen topherstellern an den haken hängen.......wiederrum bin ich der meinung das wurm,mais,mais /made immernoch die besten alternativen zum boilie sind!!!!!
haben am wochenende mit verschiedensten boiliesorten gefischt und das 2 nächte lang und nix ging,erst ein pop up mit vanilleboilie zeigte erfolg,und als wir umstiegen auf fischige pellets am haar hatten wir bisse wie blöd.......und die pellets sind noname-produkte...gruss


----------



## Boiligun (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Glaube mir, Ts Boilis sind der letzte schei.......!!!!!
Roll deine boilis selber ab, da weißt du was da drin ist und kannst dir alle aromen machen die du willst, ist halt etwas mit arbeit verbunden, aber wie gesagt du weißt was drinn ist!!!

Ich roll meine kugeln auch selber und bin mit dem zufreiden was dabei rauskommt"!!!!!  grins!!!

Ist aber alles erfahrung, denn mit der Zeit weißte genau was du brauchst und was du da rein machst!!!!!

Kann dir ja mal ein paar tipps geben, aber dann per PN!!!!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

SB baits sind auf jeden Fall qualitativ für den gleichen Preis hochwertiger.

Ich selbst finde die Sinker also die normalen TS Boilies auch nicht blendend aber dafür die Pop Up's die sind Klasse!Gegen die Kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

hallo#h#hpop ups von top secret find ich auch klasse.....
boilies selber machen hab ich schon selber mit einem plöden rezept probiert der teig wurde bei mir viel zu klebrich usw......
kann mir jemand mal ein gutes boilierezept schiken|kopfkrat
fänd ich sehr nett.....
lg boiliefreak


----------



## xpudel666x (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Lass dir keinen Mist erzählen.. es ist seit geraumer Zeit unhinterfragte Mode zum Beispiel Top Secret Boilies als völlig schlecht darzustellen. 
Die sind nicht riesig besser oder schlechte wie die meisten anderen auch.. im Endeffekt kommt es sowieso zu 90% auf andere Faktoren an.


----------



## yassin (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

sorry aber das stimmt nich so ganz 

soweit ich weiß werden Top Secret baits nicht mit Frischei hergestellt was die fängigkeit der Köder ungemein beeinträchtigen kann.

und was sind die anderen 90% ??
sicherlich spielen Location ect. auch eine rolle aber wenn man dauerhaft fangen will muss der Köder(und dessen verträglichkeit) stimmen.

anfang letzten Jahres bin ich zusammen mit zwei Bekannten fischen gewesen und während ich mit den TS geblankt habe ham die andern ein fisch nach dem anderen gezogen.
Ich hab dann deren Köder probiert und siehe da,plötzlich waren die fische auch an meinen Ruten aktiv.

seit dem geb ich ein bisschen mehr für meine Köder aus,bzw. achte auf den Inhalt meiner Murmeln.


----------



## xpudel666x (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Frischei ist ist in sehr vielen Readymades nicht enthalten.. ein guter Mix ist nicht zwangsweise auf Frischei angewiesen.

Selbstverständlich wird es Situationen geben in denen Top Secret nix fängt, das trifft aber auch auf so gut wie alle anderen Köder zu. Es gibt auch sicherlich bessere Baits, aber das gängige Nachgeplapper ist völlig überzogen.


----------



## ChrissF. (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin,
allso ich kann dem auch nur bei stehen, die TS Boilies sind nicht sehr hochwertig und fängig. Auch die neueren sind nicht so der burner #d, wie schon erwähnt worden ist, lieber 1-2 EUR mehr invetieren und dann klappts auch mit dem Fischen.
Probiere doch einfach mehrere Sorten aus wie z.B. Dyn.Baits,Black Label. Successful Baits oder Starbaits die benutze ich selber. Also einfach mal Probieren was so bei dir am besten geht.
Ein alles fänger gibts ej noch nicht.:m


----------



## 911 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Zum Thema Frischei: Laut Gustav Riechmann (Interview 2005) verwendet TS Frischei.

Dass Top Secret schlechter fängt als teurere Boilies stimmt nicht. Banane/Fish lief bei uns letztes Jahr ziemlich gut. Oft haben wir sogar mehr gefangen als andere am Gewässer, die mit Solar und DD Baits gefischt haben. Und nein - wir hatten nicht die bessere Location, falls das jemand glaubt. Das Komische daran war, dass nur Banane/Fisch und Forelli/Birdfood liefen. Scopex/Nuss, Muschel, Tutti-Frutti und Erdbeer haben dagegen geblankt... Ob ein Boilie fängt oder nicht, ist einfach stark gewässerabhängig. Viele fangen scheinbar mit den TS Muschel recht gut...


----------



## Apistogramma (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hallo,

manchmal wundere ich mich ehrlich über manche Aussagen hier.
Warum sollten Top Secret Boilies grundsätzlich schlechter fangen als andere Boilies? Nur weil sie nicht so überteuert sind wie andere?
Ich fische seit Jahren hauptsächlich mit Top Secret und fange damit genauso gut wenn nicht besser als mit anderen Boilies.
Zudem bin ich, wie ja auch schon andere im Thread angedeutet haben, der Ansicht, das es beim Karpfenfischen nicht nur auf den verwendeten Köder ankommt, sondern auch auf viele andere Dinge. Das fängt bei der Art, Menge und Dauer des anfütterns an und geht über die Gewässerkenntnis und die Montage bis hin zum Angler selbst.
Erfolg oder Misserfolg nur am Hersteller eines Köders festzumachen ist mehr als schwach.

Gruß Werner


----------



## New (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Bei TS Boilies kommt es laut meiner erfahrung auf die Sorten an.
In den fruchtigen mixen sind extrem viele kohlenhydrate enthalten die dem Fisch als Köder zwar kurze zeit super schmecken, aber auf längere zeit schlagen sie auf den Magen. Also nicht vorfüttern sondern Instant.
Die Protein reicheren Boilies, meistens natürlichen ursprungs wie die Fischigeren oder mit Muscheln fangen auch über längeren und angefütterten zeitraum, da sie leichter zu verdauen sind. Tut mir echt leid, hab mich mit Scopex geirrt. Sorry nochmal.


----------



## tarpoon (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

scopex ist ein aroma. dieses wird entgegen deiner aussage meistens in kohlenhydratreichen baits verwendet.


----------



## 911 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

wie mein vorredner schon gesagt hat: scopex hat überhaupt nichts mit den nährstoffen zu tun. theoretisch kann man jeden mix mit scopex flavourn.

ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass bei TS nur bestimmte Boilies gut gefangen haben. Mit Banane/Fisch hatten wir dauerhaft erfolg. da konnten wir so lange füttern, wie wir wollten. dass man mit top secret nur auf kurze zeit fängt, ist wohl ein leider weitverbreitetes gerücht... leider bilden sich viele ein, dass es zu 90% am köder liegt, ob man fängt oder nicht...


----------



## SR-angler (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hallo,

es ist doch fast überall in jedem Forum der selbe schmarrn der über sämtliche billigen Baits geschrieben wird. Egal ob es nun Starbaits, Top Secret oder sonsteine Firma ist. Alles ist demnach mist was nicht mindestens soundsoviel kostet. 

Aber es ist jedes Gewässer unterschiedlich und jeder sollte es einfach einmal ausprobieren und nicht immer auf den Schreihals hören der etwas verteufelt. 

Warum haben wir letztes Jahr in einem schwierigen großen Natursee uns zum teil dumm und dämlich gefangen? Und das mit Starbaits Vanille und Skopex von Top Secret? Andre haben mit den "besten" Baits, zum Teil zum Kilopreis von 15,-EUR eher mager gefangen. 

Ich habe über vier wochen hinweg jeden Abend von 8 bis 12Uhr konstant meine Fische am selben Platz gefangen, darunter recht häfig auch zwei und dreimal die selben. Die Fische hatten bis zu 35Pfd und bissen alle auf Starbaits Vanille "Kleisterkugel". Obwohl sie nur 50m weiter die achsotollen Luxuskugeln bekommen hätten.

Ein Kumpel hat dann im Herbst mit einem 50pfd. auf Top Secret noch den Vogel abgeschoßen.

Platz und Gewässerkentnis sind oft viel entscheidender für den Erfolg.

Mfg Tom


----------



## Carp_fisher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



SR-angler schrieb:


> Platz und Gewässerkentnis sind oft viel entscheidender für den Erfolg.


 
Hi 

da haste zu 100% recht!!

Top S haben ihren schlechten ruf weg da kann man wohl nix mehr machen.Ich habe immer meine Fische darauf gefangen.

Sind ja eh meistens solche die TS Bolies schlecht machen die noch nie welche in der Hand hatten oder mal selbst abgedreht haben.

Aber wer umbedingt 10-15Euro fürs Kilo ausgeben will soll das tun:q.

Gruss CF


----------



## allrounder11 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> da haste zu 100% recht!!
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe selbst die pop up's von TS.
Und diese fangen!


Bei längeren Futtersessions hatte ich mit TS Boilies allerdings probleme.


Ganz ohne Grund, sind sie daher nicht verrufen.


Und nein, man muss keine 12 € für Boilies ausgeben, die etwas taugen.

Um nur mal mit "Succesfull-Baits" ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ich habe bisher immer nur mitgelesen, muss aber jetzt etwas dazu sagen:

Als ich vor ca. 4 Jahren mit dem Karpfenfischen aufhörte, haben wir super mit gedippten TS - Muschel gefangen. 

Frage an die Spezialisten, die behaupten, TS ist totaler Mist :

was sagt ihr bloß, wenn an Eurem Gewässer auf einmal Kollegen kommen, gekochte Kartoffeln wie früher anködern, diese 50 - 80 m auswerfen ( das geht nämlich, man muss nur wissen wie ) und fangen wie die Weltmeister, heißt es denn : Boillies egal welcher Marke sind Müll ? Scheinbar ja.

Genau diese "Klugschnackerei" von selbst ernannter Experten fand ich damals schon zum ... na ja, lassen wirs.


----------



## Petri (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hallo zusammen!

Das viele schreiben, TS sind mist, hat viellleicht nicht nur mit der Fängigkeit zu tun, sondern eher mit dem nährwert. 

Ein kumpel von mir hat als jungspunt schon Karpfen mit kippenstummeln gefangen... bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob nun ne diskussion entfacht, ob Kippenstummel vielleicht besser als boilies sein könnten^^

was mir bei den günstigen TS aufgefallen ist: nach kurzer zeit ist das aroma weg. Soll daher kommen, daß die von außen nachgeflavourt sind. ist also kein durchgängiges aroma.

Weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch aussieht, aber wenn ich boilies mit fischmehl abrolle, werden die hinterher jedes mal braun. welche farbe haben denn die fischigen TS murmeln? kann sich glaub ich jeder selber ausrechnen wie erfolgreich man ist, wenn man versucht nen braunen boilie gelb oder rosa zu verfärben(erdbeer-fisch)... sollte unmöglich sein.


Fazit: man fängt mit allen möglichen ködern seinen fisch. Woraus der Köder besteht ist ne frage des gewissens. wenn man nicht gerade 20 kilo TS (oder vergleichbare) murmeln die woche füttert, dann sollte es dem fisch im endeffekt egal sein. bei langem füttern solltet ihr dem fisch zu liebe aber auch den nährwert bedenken. sonst habt ihr irgendwann verfettete karpfen mit leberschäden^^

@Knispel mußt aber auch zugeben, daß der muscheldip absolut nicht nach muschel roch^^ das hatte den gleichen geruch wie brühwürfel. war im endeffekt bestimmt auch nix anderes.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ich denke mal nicht das man hier alles schlecht machen sol, was  einfach nicht 15€ das Kilo kostet...
Werde jetzt dieses Jahr ausgiebig diese Top Secret Boilies, vorallendingsn die neuen Power Balls testen, und denn melde ich mich gerne wieder...

mfg
David


----------



## C4LL1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Apistogramma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> manchmal wundere ich mich ehrlich über manche Aussagen hier.
> Warum sollten Top Secret Boilies grundsätzlich schlechter fangen als andere Boilies? Nur weil sie nicht so überteuert sind wie andere?
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen...


----------



## Holger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ein interessantes Thema...
Ich bin eigentlich ein leidenschaftlicher und erfahrener Raubfischangler, für den das Karpfenangeln völlig uninteressant war. Da mein Bruder aber seit einem Jahr leidenschaftlich auf Karpfen fischt, habe ich mich auch mal "breit" schlagen lassen und bin mitgegangen. Mittlerweile bin ich infiziert im Anfangsstadium und die ersten Karpfen bis 17 Pfund wurden von mir gefüttert, gedrillt und auch gelandet. Mit TS Boilies.
Ich habe einen guten Kumpel, der vor Jahren leidenschaflich und oft Karpfenangeln war und das auch mit viel Liebe zum Detail, sprich das Beste war grad gut genug an Tackle. Und genau dieser, sehr erfolgreiche Carphunter sagte mir, ich habe schon viel probiert, aber nimm die Top Secret Murmeln. Kartoffel, Scopex und Tutti Frutti sind seine Favoriten.
Ich bin kein Boliekenner, hab aber durch schlau lesen schnell gemerkt, das ihr Carphunter prinzipiell am selben Problem leidet wie wir Kunstköder-Raubfischangler......der eine fängt sich mit dem Kopyto für 50 Cent dumm und dämlich, der andere kann nur ans Wasser wenn er seine Illex für Stück 30 EUR dran hat. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.
Fangen, und das ist in diesem Trööt ja mehr als deutlich geworden, tuen die TS Murmeln gut, sonst gäbe es nicht so viele Fürsprecher. Liegt sicher auch daran, das sie in jedem Geschäft erhältlich sind und viele damit fischen.
Trotzdem. Letztendlich entscheidet nicht das Preisetikett, sondern der Karpfen. 
Und es ist beruhigend zu wissen, das einer der nur wenig verdient genau so eine Chance auf nen großen Karpfen hat wie der Börsenmakler mit dem dicken Geldbeutel.
Bevor ich ne Woche lang jeden Tag 1,5 Kilo für 20 EURO ins Wasser schmeiß, laß ich mich lieber erschießen....

Off topic
wenn jemand Sachen fürs Karpfenangeln abgeben möchte, Ruten, Rollen, Bißanzeiger etc, PN an mich......bin wohl doch mehr infiziert wie ich dachte....muß nicht gleich das Teuerste sein, ich fang ja grad erst an...


----------



## beton0815 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Hat jemand zufällig die Carp Mirror Ausgabe April/Mai 2010 ???

Da steht ein interessanter Artikel drin, indem Michael Kuhlmann beschreibt, wie er mit einem LEGOSTEIN Karpfen fängt. UNd das nicht einmal, sondern 3 Stück an dem Tag

Ein Karpfen ist ein geschmackloser (fast) Allesfresser
Das ist auch meine Erfahrung. Allein wenn ich sehe was hinten manchmal so aus den Karpfen rauskommt. Die fressen doch alles.

Hauptsache ist eigentlich, das der Köder erstmal gefunden wird.
Ich fische z.B fast immer mit neutralen weißen Pop UPs.
Die schmecken nach garnichts. Fangen aber fast immer.

Allerdings benutzte ich Leber und Aminodips. Und allein mit diesem Lockstoff mache ich aus einem 3 Euro/Kilo Boilie einen
schmackhaften Köder, der es mit jedem High END Produkt aufnehmen kann. 

Ist halt meine persöhnliche Erfahrung.


----------



## mario10 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die Boilies von Top Secret unter Wasser halten bis sie sich auflösen?


----------



## atsm123 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Amen Holger ! wenigsten einer


----------



## AndiS (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*



Holger schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Thema...
> Ich bin eigentlich ein leidenschaftlicher und erfahrener Raubfischangler, für den das Karpfenangeln völlig uninteressant war. Da mein Bruder aber seit einem Jahr leidenschaftlich auf Karpfen fischt, habe ich mich auch mal "breit" schlagen lassen und bin mitgegangen. Mittlerweile bin ich infiziert im Anfangsstadium und die ersten Karpfen bis 17 Pfund wurden von mir gefüttert, gedrillt und auch gelandet. Mit TS Boilies.
> Ich habe einen guten Kumpel, der vor Jahren leidenschaflich und oft Karpfenangeln war und das auch mit viel Liebe zum Detail, sprich das Beste war grad gut genug an Tackle. Und genau dieser, sehr erfolgreiche Carphunter sagte mir, ich habe schon viel probiert, aber nimm die Top Secret Murmeln. Kartoffel, Scopex und Tutti Frutti sind seine Favoriten.
> Ich bin kein Boliekenner, hab aber durch schlau lesen schnell gemerkt, das ihr Carphunter prinzipiell am selben Problem leidet wie wir Kunstköder-Raubfischangler......der eine fängt sich mit dem Kopyto für 50 Cent dumm und dämlich, der andere kann nur ans Wasser wenn er seine Illex für Stück 30 EUR dran hat. Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.
> ...


So ist es! Fische kennen keine Preise und keine Marken. Leider werden wir mit Werbung so zu geballert, das man sich schon von alleine weigert etwas preiswertes zu kaufen. Und es stimmt, mit dem Kopyto kann man sich dumm und däm
lich fangen. Warum sollte ein günstiger Köder da nicht auch funktionieren? Dosenmais, Weissbrot als Schwimmbrot oder Frolic. Allein wenn man schon mit Dosenmais und Frolic füttert hält man seine Kosten gering. Dazu noch ein paar Boilies, dann müßte es schon klappen. Aber vorher sollte man noch genau überlegen wo man füttert und angelt. Denn wo sich keine Karpfen aufhalten, wird man auch keine fangen! Dann liegt es nicht an den Ködern, sondern an einem selbst.


----------



## mario10 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Servus,

hab heute zum ersten mal mit Top Secret Boilies gefisch. Geschmack Muschel.

Nach drei Tagen jeweils 1 kg anfüttern heute 3 Fische.
20 Pfund, 18 Pfund, 15 Pfund
Alle auf Pop Up´s von Top Secret


----------



## Dorbel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ich finde auch Dass die TS Garnicht schlecht sind bei uns Fängt man Z.b. Mit Anderen marken Viel seltener als mit TS Daher finde ich kommt es aufs Gewässer an wo man was fängt Bei uns fangen wir auch Brassen auf Köfi.
Und dass nicht nur 1-2 Sondern Regelmäßig beim Aal Angeln


----------



## BARSCH123 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin , 

Also ich Fische hauptsächlich die Pop-Ups von TS und das mit gutem Erfolg... 
Auf die sinkenden fange ich komischerweise garnix !!! Aber auf meine Selfmades fang ich wiederum gut #6

Also ich finde immer ob ein Köder gut oder Schlecht ist kann man allgemein nicht sagen ...


Tl


----------



## alex g (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Nur mal so an alle Klugschei**er :
Beim Königsangeln hat mein Onkel mit den Top Secret Boilies den Ersten Platz gefangen

und wie schon so oft gesagt :
oft liegt es daran wie dieGewässertämperatur , die Gewässerfarbe oder der Fischbestand sind.

mfg Alex


----------



## feederjoke (6. August 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Top Secret Boilies sind dumm 
Damit fängst du bei mir inna gegent NIX weil die einfach zu weich sind die kannst du so zerdrücken:g


----------



## mmelch21 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Gekauftes Zeugs ist pulver gepresst.
Ist nicht das wahre für den fisch und den fang.
MAch sie dir selber.
Bewirkt wunder.
wichtig: Einen schnell verdaulichen köder entwickeln.
Habe ein jahr lang getüftelt und habe jetzt endlich mein rezept.
Aja wenn jemand was von casein,Milchpulver etc labert.
--> unnötig und teuer.


----------



## Boilienator (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Grüße 
Habe deinen Beitrag im Forum gelesen, über Boilies und Marken.
Ich bin ein heranwachsender  Boilie Kleinunternehmer ;P ich würde dir kostenlos (versand müsstest du nur zahlen) 2 Kilo meiner neuen Scopex/liver 18mm Boilies zukommen lassen  

Für ein kleinen Testbericht wie du damit gefangen hast  und ein wenig werbung im Forum   

Mfg Boilienator


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Moin,

@Boilienator

Was verwendest da für ein Liver Mehl, das Squid-Livermehl von Carptrack ?


Gruß


----------



## minicarp1234 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Also ich habe nur gute erfahrungen mit TS gemacht.
Fische jetzt das dritte jahr damit.
Und die letzten 2 jahre ein Haufen schöne Karpfen drauf bekommen.

Es gibt viele die sagen das die schlecht sind nur in manchen gewässern fängt man mit denen echt gut.

ende April wieder eine woche an den Stausee Bautzen gehen.


----------



## NickAdams (20. März 2011)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Ich fische seit über 10 Jahren TS-Bolies und fange damit regelmäßig und sehr gut. Haltbarkeit und Prei-/Leistugsverhältnis sind top und es ist ein gelungenes Produkt. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## stroffel (20. März 2011)

*AW: Top Secret Boilies*

Was soll man dazu sagen. Es ist ja überall das gleiche, nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln:

Es gibt köder die fangen Fische und
Es gibt köder die fangen Angler !

Coole namen, schicke Packungen und die regelmäßige Werbung in Angelzeitschriften fallen definitiv nicht unter den ersten Punkt.


----------

